
Hubzilla 4.0 Released - jimbosis
https://hub.somaton.com/channel/mario/?f=&mid=b64.aHR0cHM6Ly9odWIuc29tYXRvbi5jb20vaXRlbS9hMjkwNDEwMC1kOGUxLTRmYjUtYjQ1NC1kZTg3ZTI5NWIzYTk
======
jimbosis
See also [https://zotlabs.org/channel/hubzilla-
announcements/](https://zotlabs.org/channel/hubzilla-announcements/) for the
4.0.1 announcement.

